# Shallow Inlet - Sunday 5/8



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Luke and I are gunna hook up down there in beastly conditions around 8.30 am to catch the bottom of the tide down at the entrance then scoot back on the flood.

Sambos will be the target and thermos and thermals the order of the day!


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Gawd
I can't believe I have the kiddies this weekend. SHallow Inlets been on my mind the last 3 weeks - sambos in skinny water :shock: good luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------

